# Do kids under 2 or 3 get into Sea World free?



## DisneyTampa

I can't find anything on the Sea World website, so I am guessing the answer maybe no. However, does anyone know if kids under 2 of 3 get into Sea World for free?


----------



## JaxJags08

The child's ticket on SW's website says it's for children age 3-9, so it looks like under 3 is free.  We brought our 1 year old there last May and didn't have to buy her a ticket.


----------



## DisneyTampa

Thanks so much! I want to take my nephew who is 2 but didn't know if he needed a ticket.


----------

